# Mvx ثاني اكسيد التيتانيوم - النانو تكنولوجي



## ahmeed19700 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الفصل الاول​ 

History of TiO2​ 

The element Titanium was discovered in 1791 by William Gregor, in England. Gregor spent much of his time studying mineralogy, which led him to his discovery. This happened when he discovered a sample of a black sandy substance in his neighborhood. He studied this substance and after he was assured that it was a mineral, he called it menachanite. Four years later a man named Martin H. Klaproth, recognized that there was a new chemical element in this mineral, he later named it Titanium after the Titans, which were humongous monsters that ruled the world in Greek mythology. Martin H. Klaproth was not able to make the pure element of titanium however, he was only able to produce TiO2, or Titanium Dioxide.​ 
 Titanium dioxide (TiO2) is a multifaceted compound. It's the stuff that makes toothpaste white and paint opaque. TiO2 is also a potent photocatalyst that can break down almost any organic compound when exposed to sunlight, and a number of companies are seeking to capitalize on TiO2's reactivity by developing a wide range of environmentally beneficial products, including self-cleaning fabrics, auto body finishes, and ceramic tiles. Also in development is a paving stone that uses the catalytic properties of TiO2 to remove nitrogen oxide from the air, breaking it down into more environmentally benign substances that can then be washed away by rainfall. Other experiments with TiO2 involve removing the ripening hormone ethylene from areas where perishable fruits, vegetables, and cut flowers are stored; stripping organic pollutants such as trichloroethylene and methyl -tert-butyl ether from water; and degrading toxins produced by blue-green algae. ​ 

Titanium dioxide is a well-known photo　catalyst for water and air treatment as well as for catalytic production of gases. The general scheme for the photo　catalytic destruction of organics begins with its excitation by suprabandgap photons, and continues through redox reactions where OH radicals, formed on the photo　catalyst surface, play a major role.​ 

Titanium dioxide is non-toxic and therefore is used in cosmetic products (sunscreens, lipsticks, body powder, soap, pearl essence pigments, tooth pastes) and also in special pharmaceutics. Titanium dioxide is even used in food stuffs, for instance in the wrapping of salami. Small amounts added to cigar tobacco are the cause of the white ash cigar smokers so cherish.​ 



إذا كان الموضوع مقبولا اريد الردود للمزيد
وهناك باقي الفصول من هذا الموضوع 
الموضوع يهم المهتمون بالتعقيم والتطهير 
ومهم جدا 
وشكرا 
وانا في انتظار الردود​


----------



## حسام ح (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## نيرفانا (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكووور فقط كنت اريد ان اعرف موصلية ثانى اكسيد التيتانيوم الكهربية 
electrical conductivity


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 يوليو 2009)

يعتبر ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم أهم ملون (pigment) أبيض معروف في صناعة البلاستيك و الدهانات ، و ترجع أهميته إلى قدرته العالية على عكس الأشعة المرئية مما يعطي بياض و لمعة و قدرة عالية على التغطية . و يتوافر ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم تجاريا على صورتين بلوريتين ، أناتاس (anatase) و روتايل (rutile) .
و يفضل الروتايل لقدرته الأعلى على عكس الضوء كما أنه أكثر أستقرارا من الأناتاس. و أغلب ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم المتاح تجاريا يقسم بناءا على حجم حبيباته و التركيب الكيميائي لسطحه . أغلب الأصناف المتاحة تجاريا تعالج بمواد غير عضوية و أحيانا عضوية . و يضاف عليها عادتا السيليكا و الألومينا و التي تساعد على الإنتشار في الماء و بعض المذيبات العضوية .
لماذا ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم بالذات ؟؟
من المواد المبيضة الشهيرة الليثيبون ، أكسيد الزنك ، كبريتات الزنك ، و حتى كربونات الكالسيوم . و لكن رغم أن ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم أغلى كثيرا من كل هذه المواد إلا أنه نظرا لبياضه الشديد و تغطيته العالية ، فإنه أفضل هذه المواد خاصتا في الخلطات عالية البياض .
كيف يصنع ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم ؟؟
يصنع ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم بإحدى طرقتين صناعيتين ، طريقة الكبريتيك و طريقة الكلوريد ، و كلا الطريقتين يمكن أن يستخدموا في صناعة الروتايل و الأناتاس .
و قد أصبحت طريقة الكلوريد هي الأكثر إنتشارا نظرا لقلة الفاقد منها و جودة المنتج النهائي .
طريقة الكبريتيك :
أستخدمت هذه الطريقة للمرة الأولى في 1931 لإنتاج الأناتاس و لاحقا الروتايل و يتم في هذه الطريق إذابة السبيكة الحاوية على معدن التيتانيوم في حمض الكبريتيك المركز مما يعطي محلول حاوي على خليط من التيتانيوم و الحديد و بعض المعادن الأخرى ذائبة على شكل كبريتات .ثم يتم عمل إختذال لهذا الخليط ثم يتم تنقيته و عمل بلورة ينتج عنها فصل محلول كبريتات الحديدوز ، ثم يتم ترسيب ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم المتبلور ثم يفلتر و يغسل. بعد ذلك يتم تحميصه للتحكم في حجم بلوراته و شكلها ، و يتم بعد ذلك إضافة الإضافات المناسبة للسطح ثم يفلتر و يغسل ثم يجفف . يطحن بعد ذلك ثم يعبأ في شكائر .

fetio3 + 2 h2so4 à tioso4 + feso4 + 2 h2o

tioso4 + h2o à tio2 + h2so4 

‘طريقة الكلوريد :
أستخدمت هذه الطريقة للمرة الأولى سنة 1950 لإنتاج الروتايل . يتم في هذه الطريقة إجراء تفاعل جاف بين الخام الحاوي على التيتانيوم و غاز الكلورين و الكربون في حرارة عالية و تحت ظروف خاصة لكي ينتج رباعي كلوريد التيتانيوم و بعض كلورات الحديد و المعادن الأخرى ، يتم بعد ذلك فصل رباعي كلوريد التيتانيوم المترسب و تنقيته ثم يتم أكسدته بالأكسجين في حرارة عالية ، و هذه العملية هي التي تحدد حجم البلورات الناتجة و توزيعها و شكلها .

2 fetio3 + 7 cl2 + 3 c à 2 ticl4 + 2 fecl3 + 3 co2

ticl4 + o2 à tio2 + 2 cl2

و اليوم يزيد حجم الإنتاج الناتج من طرقة الكلورين عن حجم الناتج عن طريقة الكبريتيك .
تنتشر خامة التيتانيوم في العالم بكميات صغيرة و تحتاج إلى معاملات صعبة للإستخراج بسعر تجاري


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
في البداية أود الترحيب بك بين أخوانك وإن شاء الله نرى المزيد من مواضيعك القيمة وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لعمل الخير دوما .......


----------



## ossass73 (25 يناير 2011)

اشكرك بشده على موضوعك الجميل لكن هناك سؤال هل ثانى اكسيد التيتانيم الصين جيد تسوقيا ام هناك انواع اخرى اجود منه وبفس اسعاره


----------



## رناحميد (25 يناير 2011)

مشكور..................


----------



## samar elmekkawi (8 أبريل 2011)

هل يستعمل الروتايل فقط في صناعة الطلاء أم يستعمل ايضا الناتاس؟ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سمير حسن الملاح (13 سبتمبر 2011)

من فضلك الاقى اكسيد التيتانيوم فى مصر وشكرا


----------



## محمد باسل ذكور (18 مارس 2018)

السلام عليكم
شركتنا مختصة بتصدير مواد صناعة الدهانات من الصين
ومن ضمنها أوكسيد التيتانيوم 
[email protected]
008613506795084


----------

